# Unable to connect to the internet. [SOLVED] whoohooo!

## GivePeaceAChance

Plain and simple, I hope.  I've looked around at the topics and in the FAQs, but couldn't see anything.  Perhaps to save people the trouble, if there's a general "my internet won't connect, how can I get it to" thread, feel free to point me there.

As of yet, however, I have installed firefox, so I have a browser, but when I try to connect, the page won't load.  I'm using eth0 as my "gateway" and I am connecting wirelessly to a router.

So I guess the first question would be: to better pinpoint the issue, what should I show you guys?  Here's one command I found, maybe it can help for a start:

```

dhcpcd -d ethx

Info, ethx: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Error, ethx: ioctl SIOCGIFHWADDR: No such device

```

Last edited by GivePeaceAChance on Sat Jun 02, 2007 9:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lghman

1) You need wireless-tools to actually connect to a access point.

2) You would speficify a device, not use x ie eth0, eth1, wifi0.

3) If you are using WPA or some other encryption you also need wpa_supplicant

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Oi, I've got wireless-tools and I believe there was something in the gentoo networking section about WPA or WEP.  when I set up gentoo I went over the networking part of the handbook.

Here's something:

```

 dhcpcd -d eth0

Info, eth0: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth0: hardware address = [censored]

Info, eth0: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Debug, eth0: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Debug, eth0: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 77492391

Error, eth0: timed out

Info, eth0: exiting

```

```

dhcpcd -d eth1

Info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth1: hardware address = [censored]

Info, eth1: deleting IP address 192.168.0.102/24

Info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 1950574552

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: got a packet with xid 1950574552

Info, eth1: offered 192.168.0.102 from 192.168.0.1

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_REQUEST with xid 1950574552

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: got a packet with xid 1950574552

Info, eth1: leased 192.168.0.102 for 604800 seconds

Info, eth1: no renewal time supplied, assuming 302400 seconds

Info, eth1: no rebind time supplied, assuming 529200 seconds

Info, eth1: adding IP address 192.168.0.102/24

Info, eth1: adding default route via 192.168.0.1 metric 0

Debug, eth1: sending DNS information to resolvconf

Debug, eth1: writing /var/lib/dhcpcd/dhcpcd-eth1.info

Debug, eth1: forking to background

```

----------

## drwook

Ok, so looks like eth1 is your wireless adapter.  eth0 is presumably a wired nic on your machine.

eth1 seems to be doing ok from that output, do you have /etc/conf.d/net configured correctly and net.eth1 starting?

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Here's the non-commented parts of my net file.

```

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_GPAC="[1] 1234567890 key [1] enc open"

preferred_aps=( "GPAC" )

ifplugd_eth0="..."

ifplugd_eth0="--api-mode=wlan"

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

```

Perhaps those eth0's should be eth1s?

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> Here's the non-commented parts of my net file.
> 
> ```
> 
> config_eth1=( "dhcp" )
> ...

 

Yes they should.  Besides that I do everything manually so I dont know about all this fancy netconfig stuff!    :Laughing:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

I like your style, sonikntails. I would like to learn to do everything manually eventually.

So I've changed that. Is there anything else, or should I just reboot into Gentoo and hope for the best?

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> I like your style, sonikntails. I would like to learn to do everything manually eventually.
> 
> So I've changed that. Is there anything else, or should I just reboot into Gentoo and hope for the best?

 

Go for it!  Most people don't do it manually like me, I am just like that.  I use a laptop and alot of the time I am using different networks and all kinds of more complicated things, so I would just rather do it manually.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Well, this is a laptop too. A 10 lb laptop, but a laptop nonetheless. I really like it too.  It's got the power of a desktop, but it is reasonably portable (I use an electric wheelchair for long distances like going to class, so the weight doesn't matter).  I move it around sometimes, but not often, but when I do, I am glad for the portability. It would be unfortunate not to have a laptop IMO (although I'm not a PC gamer, so that may affect my PC-vs-laptop opinion.)

Well, time to see what happens, and if all goes well, I won't bother logging out of Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

.....damn.....  :Razz: 

No such luck mon ami. Although I am curious: the last three lines about ifplugd - are they correct?

```

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

key_GPAC="[1] 1234567890 key [1] enc open"

preferred_aps=( "GPAC" )

ifplugd_eth1="..."

ifplugd_eth1="--api-mode=wlan"

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

```

ifconfig says:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr [censored]

          inet addr:192.168.0.102  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: [censored] Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:8231 errors:0 dropped:124 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1252 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:1117239 (1.0 Mb)  TX bytes:218199 (213.0 Kb)

          Interrupt:185 Memory:ffcff000-ffcfffff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:5 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:272 (272.0 b)  TX bytes:272 (272.0 b)

```

/etc/resolv.conf:

```

search bc.hsia.telus.net

nameserver 192.168.0.1

```

Also, if I ping an address in chroot in Ubuntu, it works fine. So..... ?

I just checked and pinging in Gentoo doesn't work.

In gentoo, when I use the command /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start, it gets a few things right, then says:

```

Network interface eth1 does not exist

Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)

```

----------

## lghman

Use the command iwconfig to see if your card is showing up, and under what interface.  Then use it to connect to your access point.  Once that is done, run the command dhcpcd ethx, where x is the interface that you found out.

You can find out how to use iwconfig though the man page.  Its not too hard to understand.   :Smile: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Well, eth1 didn't even show up when I typed iwconfig... :S

So what should I do to MAKE it show up?

----------

## drwook

Well that's odd since your ifconfig output seems sane & definitely has an address, can you ping by IP address?  (e.g. 66.102.9.104 is one of google's)

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

No such luck. If I can't connect anyway, why should I be able to connect via IPs?

Any other ideas?

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> No such luck. If I can't connect anyway, why should I be able to connect via IPs?
> 
> Any other ideas?

 

When you are in Ubuntu what is the output of your lsmod?  Maybe we can find out what driver is supposed to be working here and then we can see if it is actually working in Gentoo.  Then we can go from there.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Well, you asked for it.  :Razz: 

This stuff looks like it could be useful for kernel configuration, right?

```

Module                  Size  Used by

rfcomm                 40216  0

l2cap                  26244  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              50020  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                   9220  0

speedstep_centrino      8400  1

cpufreq_powersave       1920  0

cpufreq_stats           5636  0

[b]cpufreq_userspace       4696  1[/b]

cpufreq_ondemand        6428  0

cpufreq_conservative     7332  0

[b]freq_table              4740  2 speedstep_centrino,cpufreq_stats[/b]

tc1100_wmi              6916  0

video                  16260  0

acpi_sbs               19980  0

battery                 9988  1 acpi_sbs

i2c_acpi_ec             5120  1 acpi_sbs

container               4608  0

button                  6672  0

pcc_acpi               12416  0

toshiba_acpi           10940  0

sony_acpi               5644  0

ac                      5252  1 acpi_sbs

dev_acpi               11140  0

hotkey                 11556  0

ipv6                  265856  6

nls_iso8859_1           4224  1

nls_cp437               5888  1

vfat                   13440  1

fat                    53020  1 vfat

nls_utf8                2176  2

ntfs                  103536  2

dm_mod                 58936  1

md_mod                 72532  0

sr_mod                 16932  0

sbp2                   24196  0

parport_pc             35780  0

lp                     11844  0

parport                36296  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp

af_packet              22920  2

arc4                    2048  2

ieee80211_crypt_wep     5120  1

pcmcia                 40508  0

tsdev                   8000  0

joydev                 10048  0

rtc                    13492  0

yenta_socket           28428  1

rsrc_nonstatic         13440  1 yenta_socket

pcspkr                  2180  0

ipw3945               126620  1

[b]pcmcia_core            42640  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic[/b]

ieee80211              37064  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_crypt         6272  2 ieee80211_crypt_wep,ieee80211

ieee80211_1_1_13       38216  0

ieee80211_1_1_13_crypt     6784  1 ieee80211_1_1_13

psmouse                36100  0

sdhci                  14848  0

mmc_core               30104  1 sdhci

serio_raw               7300  0

e1000                 118840  0

snd_hda_intel          18964  1

snd_hda_codec         157616  1 snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm_oss            53664  0

snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                89864  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              25220  1 snd_pcm

snd                    55268  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10208  1 snd

nvidia               4551028  0

snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia

hw_random               5652  0

intel_agp              22940  1

[b]agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp[/b]

shpchp                 45632  0

pci_hotplug            29236  1 shpchp

evdev                   9856  2

sg                     37920  0

reiserfs              268016  1

ide_generic             1536  0

ohci1394               35124  0

ieee1394              299832  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ehci_hcd               34184  0

uhci_hcd               33808  0

usbcore               130820  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

sd_mod                 19984  7

ahci                   17284  12

libata                 78992  1 ahci

scsi_mod              139496  6 sr_mod,sbp2,sg,sd_mod,ahci,libata

ide_cd                 33028  0

cdrom                  38560  2 sr_mod,ide_cd

piix                   11012  1

generic                 5124  0

thermal                13576  0

[b]processor              23360  2 speedstep_centrino,thermal[/b]

fan                     4868  0

capability              5000  0

commoncap               7296  1 capability

vga16fb                13704  1

vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb

fbcon                  42784  72

tileblit                2816  1 fbcon

font                    8320  1 fbcon

bitblit                 6272  1 fbcon

softcursor              2304  1 bitblit

```

----------

## lghman

Looks like your kernel modules should be ipw3945.  It can be although  I have found that it normally loads way more than it has to to get the system up and running.

So now lets look at your gentoo install:

1) Do you have that either compiled in or as a module?

2) Does the module load?

   2a) If not can you modprobe it?

3) Does iwconfig see it?

We're getting there!   :Smile: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> It can be although I have found that it normally loads way more than it has to to get the system up and running.
> 
> 

 

What do you mean by this? Do you mean that once the module is loaded, it will take longer to boot Gentoo?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> So now lets look at your gentoo install:
> 
> 1) Do you have that either compiled in or as a module?
> ...

 

Firstly, for some reason "iwconfig" and "modprobe" only work as root.  Is this due to permissions?

When I run the commands as root, this is what I get:

```

# iwconfig

eth0                    no wireless extensions

lo                        no wireless extensions

sit0                     no wireless extensions

#modprobe ipw3945

FATAL: Module not found

```

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> 
> 
> What do you mean by this? Do you mean that once the module is loaded, it will take longer to boot Gentoo?

 

No, I just mean that usually systems that you don't configure by hand usually load a ton of modules that might not all be needed.  For instance my system is completely up and running and I have about half of those modules running.

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Firstly, for some reason "iwconfig" and "modprobe" only work as root.  Is this due to permissions?
> 
> When I run the commands as root, this is what I get:
> ...

 

Ok, first of all, yes you have to either run those commands as root or with the sudo command.  They are system commands that a user could cause problems with.

Now, that means that you need to go back and reconfigure your kernel with the support for that.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Any idea as to what I might be looking for (I'm assuming it's in the "Networking" option)?

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> Any idea as to what I might be looking for (I'm assuming it's in the "Networking" option)?

 

Actually no, it would be under "Device Drivers" than "Networking" than "Wireless Non-Ham Radio".  I belive that is where it is located.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

I shall check it out.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Here's what I've got under Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

```

  │ │    [*] Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions    │ │

  │ │    [ ]   Wireless Extension API over RtNetlink                      │ │

  │ │    ---   Obsolete Wireless cards support (pre-802.11)               │ │

  │ │    < >   STRIP (Metricom starmode radio IP)                         │ │

  │ │    < >   AT&T/Lucent old WaveLAN Pcmcia wireless support            │ │

  │ │    < >   Xircom Netwave AirSurfer Pcmcia wireless support           │ │

  │ │    ---   Wireless 802.11 Frequency Hopping cards support            │ │

  │ │    < >   Aviator/Raytheon 2.4MHz wireless support                   │ │

  │ │    ---   Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support                     │ │

  │ │    <*>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                 │ │

  │ │    [*]     Enable promiscuous mode                                  │ │

  │ │    [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2100 module.          │ │

  │ │    <*>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection   │ │

  │ │    [*]     Enable promiscuous mode                                  │ │

  │ │    [ ]       Enable radiotap format 802.11 raw packet support       │ │

  │ │    [ ]       Enable creation of a RF radiotap promiscuous interface │ │

  │ │    [*]     Enable QoS support                                       │ │

  │ │    [ ]     Enable full debugging output in IPW2200 module.          │ │

  │ │    < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 ISA and PCI cards          │ │

  │ │    < >   Hermes chipset 802.11b support (Orinoco/Prism2/Symbol)     │ │

  │ │    < >   Atmel at76c50x chipset  802.11b support                    │ │

  │ │    ---   Wireless 802.11b Pcmcia/Cardbus cards support              │ │

  │ │    < >   Cisco/Aironet 34X/35X/4500/4800 PCMCIA cards               │ │

  │ │    < >   Planet WL3501 PCMCIA cards                                 │ │

  │ │    ---   Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support          │ │

  │ │    < >   Intersil Prism GT/Duette/Indigo PCI/Cardbus                │ │

  │ │    < >   USB ZD1201 based Wireless device support                   │ │

  │ │    < >   IEEE 802.11 for Host AP (Prism2/2.5/3 and WEP/TKIP/CCMP) 

```

My card is an intel PRO Wireless (not sure which speed)

```

network

description:    Wireless interface

product:    Intel Corporation

vendor:    Intel Corporation

physical id:    0

bus info:    pci@05:00.0

logical name:    eth1

version:    02

serial:    00:13:02:7e:21:16

width:    32 bits

clock:    33MHz

capabilities:    bus_master cap_list ethernet physical wireless

configuration:   

broadcast   =   yes

driver   =   ipw3945

driverversion   =   1.0.5m

firmware   =   13.0 1:0 ()

ip   =   192.168.0.102

link   =   yes

multicast   =   yes

wireless   =   IEEE 802.11g

resources:   

iomemory   :   ffcff000-ffcfffff

irq   :   185

```

----------

## lghman

So in reviewing the information, you need to install the ipw3945 driver from portage.  

The easiest way to do this would be to chroot into your Gentoo install, then do a 

```
# emerge -f ipw3945 
```

To just fectch the files that you need.  Then reboot into Gentoo and run the regular emerge.  This should do the trick and get you going.  Then just follow what I told you ealier in the thread, you might want to print it out!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

You know, that is one helluva good idea, because I bet this isn't the last time I'll be doing this. Besides, I've learnt so much from trying (and failing) to install Gentoo. It's really "helpful."  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> You know, that is one helluva good idea, because I bet this isn't the last time I'll be doing this. Besides, I've learnt so much from trying (and failing) to install Gentoo. It's really "helpful." 

 

I learned sooooo much from my first install of Gentoo, it is the best learning tool ever!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Hmmm.... we've got something, but firefox still won't load anything.

I have a specific SSID "host" and a specific key for WEP and it seems not to be noticed here. I've even got it set in /etc/conf.d/net

Still nothing though.

From within Gentoo:

```

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:1065   Missed beacon:0

```

----------

## lghman

You need to hit the on/off button for your laptops wifi card.  It looks as if it is off.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Nein. It was on.....

----------

## lghman

Are you sure?  Because sometimes it looks like it is but it really isn't.  If it is, then you should try doing the setup of the wifi manually so we can rule out any of the config files messing up.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

I checked again and it was on. I did "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" and it said that it was already started...

Something I noticed on bootup:

```

ERROR: Cannot run ipw3945d until sysinit completes

ipw3945d will be started in the boot runlevel

FATAL: Error running install command for ipw3945

```

edit:

when i run ifplugd, it says that "an instance of ifplugd for eth0 running"

Also, I deleted net.eth0, is there a way to get it back? Does someone have the file they could paste here for me?

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> I checked again and it was on. I did "/etc/init.d/net.eth1 start" and it said that it was already started...
> 
> Something I noticed on bootup:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you didn't create the net.eth0 than it was just a link to net.lo .   

Can you run the ipw3945d after the system is booted up?  Or is it already running once the boot up is complete?

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

ifconfig:

```

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:7E:21:16  

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:895 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x4000 Memory:ffcff000-ffcfffff 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

ipw3945d:

```

ipw3945d - regulatory daemon

Copyright (C) 2005-2006 Intel Corporation. All rights reserved.

version: 1.7.22

Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection found at:

 /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw3945/0000:05:00.0

Daemon launched as pid 7670.  Exiting.

Info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth1: hardware address = 00:13:02:7e:21:16

Info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 726809180

Info, eth1: exiting

```

iwconfig:

```

eth1      unassociated  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Frequency=nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated   

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:16 dBm   

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:308   Missed beacon:0

```

dhcp -d eth1:

```

Info, eth1: dhcpcd 3.0.16 starting

Info, eth1: hardware address = 00:13:02:7e:21:16

Info, eth1: broadcasting for a lease

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Debug, eth1: waiting on select for 20 seconds

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Debug, eth1: sending DHCP_DISCOVER with xid 662162346

Info, eth1: exiting

```

I'm lost as to why it's not letting my wireless connection show up. Am I looking in the wrong place?

EDIT:

I was just checking my router settings and it had this:

WAN is connected

100Mbps FULL Duplex

----------

## lghman

Did you specify a WEP key and an access point to connect to in the iwconfig command?

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

What do you mean? I did that stuff in the conf.d/net file if that's what you mean. If you think that file could be the problem I could post it.

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> What do you mean? I did that stuff in the conf.d/net file if that's what you mean. If you think that file could be the problem I could post it.

 

Well because if you look at your iwconfig output you can see that you are not associated with any accesspoints.  So that is why you are not getting dhcp responses and hence no ip addresses.  Did you start the net.eth0 script?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GivePeaceAChance,

Please post your /etc/conf.d/net file and your output from

```
rc-update -s --verbose
```

Other than lo, nothing network related should be in the boot runlevel

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

 *Quote:*   

> Did you start the net.eth0 script?

 

That's the file I deleted, since my wireless is eth1. Can you tell me how I could get the conf.d/net.eth0 file back?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GivePeaceAChance,

All your nextwork devices are symbolic links to net.lo.

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

What do you mean by that?

And here's the output of rc-update -s --verbose

```

 [some random stuff] Broken runlevel entry: /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

         crypto-loop |                               

            gkrellmd |                               

                 gpm |                               

              hdparm |                               

            hostname | boot                          

            ipw3945d |                               

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             metalog |      default                  

             modules | boot                          

            net.eth1 |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                nscd |                               

             numlock |                               

           rmnologin | boot                          

              rsyncd |                               

              splash |                               

                sshd |                               

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default                  

```

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GivePeaceAChance,

What about your /etc/conf.d/net file ?

The script net.lo is the only 'real' network script. It behaves as whatever network interface its invoked as so calling net.lo as net.eth0 makes it set up eth0 .. and so on. You make new names for net.lo by creating symbolic links to it. So, 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.eth0
```

makes a symbolic link with the name net.eth0 pointed to net.lo

ls -l will show it

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

/etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

# Prefer iwconfig over wpa_supplicant

modules=( "iwconfig" )

# Configure WEP keys for Access Points called ESSID1 and ESSID2

# You may configure up to 4 WEP keys, but only 1 can be active at

# any time so we supply a default index of [1] to set key [1] and then

# again afterwards to change the active key to [1]

# We do this incase you define other ESSID's to use WEP keys other than 1

#

# Prefixing the key with s: means it's an ASCII key, otherwise a HEX key

#

# enc open specified open security (most secure)

# enc restricted specified restricted security (least secure)

key_GPAC="[1] 1234567890 key [1] enc open"

#key_ESSID2="[1] aaaa-bbbb-cccc-dd key [1] enc restricted"

# The below only work when we scan for available Access Points

# Sometimes more than one Access Point is visible so we need to

# define a preferred order to connect in

preferred_aps=( "GPAC" )

ifplugd_eth1="..."

ifplugd_eth1="--api-mode=wlan"

dhcp_eth1="nodns nontp nonis"

```

----------

## GivePeaceAChance

Hawt damn!!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I want to appologize for my noobishness. I noticed today that no-one had replied, so I went ahead and copied down all the commands in this thread and booted to gentoo to get the output of each one.  Then I tried man iwconfig, and read through it, and realized that I needed to set the stuff, like sonic said.... duhhhh.... man, I'm a noob. so I did that, and lo and behold, this post is from within gentoo. So basically, I've got internet, and all I had to do was actually configure it.  :Razz:  I wasn't configuring it and that's why it wasn't working. But now I'm absolutely elated! Thanks sonic and everyone else who helped me out. DAAAAAAYMMMMMM  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## lghman

 *GivePeaceAChance wrote:*   

> Hawt damn!!!!           
> 
> I want to appologize for my noobishness. I noticed today that no-one had replied, so I went ahead and copied down all the commands in this thread and booted to gentoo to get the output of each one.  Then I tried man iwconfig, and read through it, and realized that I needed to set the stuff, like sonic said.... duhhhh.... man, I'm a noob. so I did that, and lo and behold, this post is from within gentoo. So basically, I've got internet, and all I had to do was actually configure it.  I wasn't configuring it and that's why it wasn't working. But now I'm absolutely elated! Thanks sonic and everyone else who helped me out. DAAAAAAYMMMMMM 

 

Glad you figured it out man!  The man pages are seriously your best friend.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

GivePeaceAChance,

Now you are not so noobish as your were before you fixed you network.

The problem solution method you learned will help you solve other problems too.

Well done

----------

